# Help: Showing for Dummies (AKC)



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Dear showing gurus ~ please give me all your tips!

12'ish years ago I very very briefly did some conformation training with my ASL puppy, but that was ancient history. Later this fall I'm going to be showing one of my working dogs in versatility sweepstakes (non regular class), AKC style. Altered dogs allowed, two classes only: dogs and bitches. Everyone has to either owner-handle, or use a junior. No pro handlers are allowed in this class. 

While the spirit of this is for fun and good sportsmanship, I don't want to make a fool of myself. I haven't entered in previous years, but I've watched, and it's neat to see a real diversity of types. 

I welcome *ALL *your tips on everything from grooming the dog, manners, etiquette, what I should wear (I'm tone deaf when it comes to nice clothing), what the actual (!!!!) expectations and rules are for double handling, what you're seeing with current trends, and anything else. No tip is too remedial or novice, pile it on..... 

TIA. @dogfaeries , tagging you in.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha! I’m at work right now, but when I get home I’ll write you a novel, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t know where to start, lol. Since Nora is currently showing (and is in her second ever dog show next weekend), I’ll start with what we do with her.

Grooming:

The night before the show, I will bathe and blow dry her. Just use a good quality shampoo (I’m using Pro-Line Fair Advantage). Blow dry him, and get any loose coat out. And run a comb through his coat. Since Nora has decided to blow coat (because I entered a dog show, with real money), I will probably use a volumizer (Chris Christensen Thick N Thicker Volumizing Protein on her after I bathe her, to plump up her coat). My handler, about an hour or so before we show, will spray some coat dressing and bodifier on her if she thinks she needs it, and fluff her up.

The day before, I will already have dremeled Nora’s nails, trimmed her pads, and touched up her toenails with a sharpie (if they are all weird colored after being dremeled). Oh, there is a sticky in the forum, showing how I blow dry a show dog. 

If you are on FB, you can go to Windmill Farm GSD. My handler Ashley has a long rambling video showing all the products she uses to groom the GSDs that she shows. I think the video is the second one in her video list.

Seriously, if you don’t want to go to all that trouble, just make sure your dog is freshly clean and blown dry, and his nails are dremeled and his pads are trimmed.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t go into the ring, so I don’t worry about what I wear. Generally, don’t show up in jeans and a T-shirt, lol, looking like you interrupted cleaning out your garage, to run to the dog show. Just wear some weather appropriate clothes. Pants, nice shirt. Skirt, nice shirt. Shoes you can run in, so they will undoubtedly look ugly with your outfit, but that’s the look, haha. 

This is a very interesting read from a bunch of judges about what to wear in the ring:






Question of the Week | Dog News







www.dognews.com





And this from AKC:









What to Wear to Your First Dog Show – American Kennel Club


Miss Emily von Alpensee, 2 years old, is an exquisite, reasonably well-trained young Leonberger. This weekend, we’re going to see how she does in the




www.akc.org


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t like double handling. Well, maybe I should say that I don’t like doubling that involves ringing bells, shaking keys, yelling your dog’s name, and racing around the outside of the ring like you’re on fire. I’ve seen that at a lot of specialties. You are NOT to do that at an all breed show. 

That said, the most doubling that I will be involved with is standing where my dog can see me. Usually before my dog goes in the ring, my handler says “stand right there”, and points to where she wants me to park myself. 

I’ve also yet to have a dog that needed to be hyped up to show. Mine are all lunatics that need to take it down a notch.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

In the AKC dog show universe, don’t touch someone’s dog without asking. Don’t try to have a conversation with someone waiting to go in the ring. Keep your dog close to you, and don’t let them stare down another dog. Be aware of your surroundings, and don’t stand in the way of people trying to get to the ring, or down an aisle. 

I know this is all stuff that is common sense, and you wouldn’t do anyway.

Did I mention that pockets are a nice thing to have in your grooming outfit? I forgot that part. I don’t know if your venue allows bait, but if they do, then get some bait. Don’t throw it or drop it (if you do, then pick it right up). If you have pockets, then you can put your bait in them.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Have a nice skinny 6 foot leather lead, and a thin choke chain, or a slender fur saver collar.

This is the fur saver and the lead I use on my girls.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Questions? 

The most important part is to have fun. Win or lose. 

I had no idea I was so competitive until I had a dog in the ring. Holy moly, I REALLY want my dogs to win! I’m lucky enough to have competitive dogs, so at least I have a good chance of winning at the shows. I’m trying to temper my expectations with Nora right now, and not be impatient. She’s just a big goofy weirdo puppy. 


Dog shows are so glamorous:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We are a strictly pet home but Caylee is so fascinated by training and working with Bec. I wish there was something local she could get involved with her. Becca thinks she's the best thing since sliced bread. It's crazy the things you have to think of for the shows. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Questions?
> 
> The most important part is to have fun. Win or lose.
> 
> ...


You're awesome 

I remember how much work my mom put into showing the Saints. She was very competitive as well and always expected to win lol. I think she put as much time in showing the Saints as competing in SCH with the GSDs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

@dogfaeries you are awesome! One of the things I love about this forum is people like yourself who so willingly share valuable information to help each other out.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> You're awesome
> 
> I remember how much work my mom put into showing the Saints. She was very competitive as well and always expected to win lol. I think she put as much time in showing the Saints as competing in SCH with the GSDs.


I don’t know why it’s so fun! 

You spend a bunch of money, a lot of preparation, for a short time in the ring. And only one dog and one bitch get any championship points. I love getting to the show site, with the weekend stretching before you with all it’s possibilities of winning, lol.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I don’t know why it’s so fun!
> 
> You spend a bunch of money, a lot of preparation, for a short time in the ring. And only one dog and one bitch get any championship points. I love getting to the show site, with the weekend stretching before you with all it’s possibilities of winning, lol.


My mom always said the dogs made it worth it. She just loved the environment, meeting other owners and handlers and dogs. We had several dogs that just loved the adventure of showing. I have few memories of my childhood, but I distinctly remember watching my mom handle my dog Charlie in the ring. They were both just so happy and beautiful. 

I loved learning about all the breeds. I'm a nerd and a dog lover and being around all those dogs and dog people was just utopia.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> We are a strictly pet home but Caylee is so fascinated by training and working with Bec. I wish there was something local she could get involved with her. Becca thinks she's the best thing since sliced bread. It's crazy the things you have to think of for the shows. Thanks for all the info.
> View attachment 578083


4H sometimes has ob and agility to get involved in and they compete at the local county fairs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> @dogfaeries you are awesome! One of the things I love about this forum is people like yourself who so willingly share valuable information to help each other out.


Thank you! It’s fun to share a silly hobby. Hopefully it’s a little entertaining.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogma13 said:


> 4H sometimes has ob and agility to get involved in and they compete at the local county fairs.


Great idea, thanks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Probably going to enter Scarlet in a show close to me, in October, if she has coat. She loves dog shows! Might as well see if she can get more grand champion points. Of course, Nora will be entered too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Probably going to enter Scarlet in a show close to me, in October, if she has coat. She loves dog shows! Might as well see if she can get more grand champion points. Of course, Nora will be entered too.


I love Scarlet! Hope Nora is as fun for you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> I love Scarlet! Hope Nora is as fun for you.


Scarlet is my girl! I never thought I’d have another heart dog after Sage, but Scarlet is very much like her. 

Nora is such a pea brained puppy. I texted her breeder and said to please not murder her while she’s staying at their kennel for the dog show. I love her in spite of herself.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you Diane!!

This is a big chunk of what I need. So you’d do your full shampoo / condition / blow out the night BEFORE the show? And then just use a spray / run a brush over the morning of?

My girl is already pretty tight coated, so she doesn’t have much “floof” factor unless she just came away from the dryer. Do nails need to be obnoxiously short/ dremel rounded? I trim weekly but I tend to leave some length to their nails for practical purposes.

Clothing…. Let’s say you have a small sable bitch. And you’re a dark haired female of average proportions who normally dresses like a construction worker. Pattern? Solids? 

Tonight at agility someone terrified me, talking about how she’s waiting to get her outfits for her National back from her tailor and they’re going to have to be express mailed across the country and…. 😳😳😳.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL yeah my handler is always posting about St John’s suits. It sounds stupidly expensive. I mostly see women with skirts and jackets, even the ones that aren’t handlers. 

Here are some photos of pro and non professional handlers with my/our dogs:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, I’ve been bathing Scarlet, and now Nora, the day before the show. I have to take Nora up to the shop tomorrow evening and give her a bath and blow dry her. We leave at 7:00 am on Friday morning. My handler will then spruce her up before we show. It’s a miracle that we aren’t showing at 8:00 am like GSDs always do. We have an 11:00 am ring time. Craziness!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t mow nails off to the nub, just short enough to not make my handler yell at me, lol.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok good. This is going to be sandwiched between all the rest of the sports, so if I screw up her feet trying to nub them I will be beside myself and have a meltdown lol. 

Favorite “finishing” type spray for morning of? I have Isle of Dogs lavender stuff that I love the smell of, but it doesn’t “do” much besides maybe smooth things out and add a tiny bit of shine. I think.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Ashley sprays a little coat dressing on Nora when she’s finishing her up. Looks like snow, lol, she just rubs it in her sides. My other handler used it on Carly and Sage too. I guess it’s kind of a non sticky mousse and helps with shine? I’m not too sure. I don’t use it in my regular dog grooming job, haha


----------

